# Performance pads



## MNPumpkin (Mar 2, 2017)

Has anyone been able to find performance brake pads for the 2017 LT RS Hatchback? EBC says it could be six months before they are available through them. We are going to play with BMW's at BIR in June and having only stock pads makes me nervous.


----------

